# Blood Test - Increased Liver Enzymes



## T Preston (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi everyone, I thought I would just get some opinions here...

I was planning on having my pup neutered when he started vomiting yellow two different days this past week. So, they asked me to bring him in to be checked out. They ended up running blood tests on him which showed his liver enzymes were slightly increased from 125 to 135. They then offered to run an expensive Liver function test or put him on a liver supplement or just wait and see then recheck in a week before neutering. I decided to just wait because he has not had any vomiting since this past Saturday. I really feel like the Vet jumped the gun. I don't even know if I should have the blood test redone before his neutering. Have any of you had any liver issues? If there has not been anymore vomiting would you just proceed with the neutering? 

Thanks, just looking for some opinions. Again, I am a total newbie on having a pet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, my mind is going in two directions here. Am I remembering that your pup is a very small one? If so, that can be a signal of liver problems, and I might take it a bit more seriously.

OTOH, if he is normal size, I sure wouldn't worry based on a single set of blood work with slightly increase liver enzymes. The job of the liver is to clear toxins from the body. When it does that, the liver enzymes go up. This can happen from exposure to yard chemicals, flea and tick meds or vaccinations (among many other things!) I would do exactly what you are doing... wait a while and re-do the blood work. If it was just the liver doing its job, the liver enzymes will return to normal. 

I would NOT keep his current neutering appointment, though, until you have normal bloodwork again. Why put the extra stresson his system? Just put it off a few weeks.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here is some info on this. I would follow your vets recommendations. Kidney and Liver and here http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2014/04/09/pet-liver-blood-test.aspx


----------

